# Different MO Properties



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Just goofing around tonight and found THIS that may have something someone would be interested in...some of the prices seem VERY nice.

LandsofMissouri.com - Missouri Land for Sale, Missouri Farms for Sale, Missouri Ranches for Sale, Acreage

Mon


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah, I've been following MO land for about 18 months now? Probably the only place I've seen prettier than Oregon. 

Listings and prices took a big dip during winter (Im not sure if it's because no one wants to move in winter, or that owners don't want to take such bleak photos or what.)

Then the snow melts and the listings surge. Wonder of folks be "afeared" of tornado season has anything to do with it? or if it's just the time folks think about sellin.

I'd love to move there, but the only trepidation I have is the humidity (I dunno if I can handle it) and watching the drought disaster unfold from afar. I may live in a ----ed desert with summer temps that strip away the fear of hell, but at least I don't have to worry about my water since there's plenty deep in the ground!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Dusky Beauty said:


> Yeah, I've been following MO land for about 18 months now? Probably the only place I've seen prettier than Oregon.
> 
> Listings and prices took a big dip during winter (Im not sure if it's because no one wants to move in winter, or that owners don't want to take such bleak photos or what.)
> 
> ...


The drought is distressing, but it's not just MO that's being hit. 

That said, we are located on the Roubidoux aquifer, and have a lovely deep well (660'). We're not unduly worried about water. 

And there sure as heck isn't any humidity. LOL!


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

My well is only 120' and I've watered livestock and mater'n'pepper plants through this drought...Figure we pumped about 20,000 gal for a couple young peach trees for a return of slightly over a bu. of peaches..


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I don't know where Madison County is, but $74,900 for 60 acres seems pretty reasonable. I think most land around here goes for $5-7,000 an acre. Of course a larger parcel would be a bit cheaper per acre.

Nomad


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

And what you don't see....the taxes are really low!

My last tax bill on 80 acres unimproved was $30.

Now that we have 85 acres, I am sure the tax bill will increase...a dollar or two!


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

We have never had problems with water here in our part of Missouri. All three of our wells are over 300 ft deep. I had to laugh regarding the humidity! We moved here from Florida where the humidity was 90% every day for 9 months! We may be in a drought but our humidity was about 27% the other day.


----------



## Kevo (Mar 28, 2012)

Can any of you folks comment on Edwards, MO and/or Forbes Lake of the Ozarks Subdivision?
This land is extremely cheap....why?

Side note, still looking for affordable land or land/home near some hospitals.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Pony..where is this aquifer? We've gone down into Missouri a couple of times this month..looking around. We've been around Show Me Lake and Lake of the Oaks areas. We would like to buy a place down there..but would like to have deep well water. Is your water good to drink without being treated? Thanks!


----------



## machinistmike (Oct 16, 2011)

Kevo said:


> Can any of you folks comment on Edwards, MO and/or Forbes Lake of the Ozarks Subdivision?
> This land is extremely cheap....why?
> 
> Side note, still looking for affordable land or land/home near some hospitals.


I noticed the price of the land at Forbes too. After doing only internet research, there are lots of restrictions on how you use the ground, vehicles a certain size must be kept in a garage, homes/garage have to be a certain size and must be approved. Basically you have to get pemission to fart. If you don't like HA then you probably won't like that place. It sounded to me like you pay someone for the privilage of being bullied. But to each their own.


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

All 4 of our wells are over 350 feet deep, FYI. We are located in south central MO in Laclede county


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Trailsend said:


> All 4 of our wells are over 350 feet deep, FYI. We are located in south central MO in Laclede county



When we bought our land in Ozark County in 2010, we named it Trail's End.

Partly because it is 3.5 miles down a dead-end gravel county road.

Partly because it is meant to be our retirement place....and the end of the trail for us on earth.

Partly because as a young boy, I used to look up at a shelf to see an old beer mug of my Grandfather's. It had his name on it and the name of his Lodge.....Trail's End Lodge. 

So from one Trail's Ender to another.....cheers!:goodjob:


Tim


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Trailsend said:


> All 4 of our wells are over 350 feet deep, FYI. We are located in south central MO in Laclede county


Our Well in Dallas County was 325 feet deep,suppose to be a very Good Well.Not sure how Deep this Well is but it's suppose to be Good.

big rockpile


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Sherry in Iowa said:


> Pony..where is this aquifer? We've gone down into Missouri a couple of times this month..looking around. We've been around Show Me Lake and Lake of the Oaks areas. We would like to buy a place down there..but would like to have deep well water. Is your water good to drink without being treated? Thanks!


Ozark Aquifer

Our water is great to drink w/o filtering. We do it all the time. Shower in it, too. 

Come for a visit. We're fairly rustic here, but we do have wonderfully tasty running water and a roof over our heads.

Got food, too, and we love to have company. :bouncy: Play your cards right, and I think it would be fairly easy to get a bunch of Ozark HT'ers in attendance. Been meaning to do that since we got down here, anyway.:goodjob:


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

tarbe said:


> When we bought our land in Ozark County in 2010, we named it Trail's End.
> 
> Partly because it is 3.5 miles down a dead-end gravel county road.
> 
> ...



Tim, too funny! Our place here in Missouri is named Trail's End to signify our finding our perfect place. A place that would be our heaven on Earth away from all the craziness we survived in Florida. We wanted to be far away from traffic, city lights, etc. After 8 years, we have recovered and now desire to be closer to our family. We have found a place that works perfectly for us, now just need to sell this Trail's End. Love the name!


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

We in North Laclede County. We drilled to 420 with the last 90 ft through solid rock and water came up to 135. Cased to 360 and have wonderful water. We've been pumping 24/7 through the drought with no problems except fo the electric bill.

Lebanon is a nice town. Come on down and visit.


----------

